# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Dendrobates auratus question

## Amphibians

Anybody know the longevity of Dendrobates auratus? Most sites don't seem to know, i was wondering if someone who has kept them has an idea.

----------


## Kurt

7- 15 years

----------


## Tom

Only if kept right though.

----------


## Amphibians

well yeah obviously. Ok cool that's even longer than i expected thanks.

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome.

----------


## birdsflybackwards

I remember Ed K. saying he has an auratus upwards of 25 years, but that's not the norm....

----------

